# Terrace Irrigation



## Winesalot (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey There....

We are doing some (ok, a lot) of site prep for our upcoming winery. As part of the excavation I cut some terraces in the hillside behind the building site, which are off to the left in the attached photo. I would like to plant grass on the horizontal surfaces which are 7 foot wide and about 200 feet long. I am looking for a reasonable way to irrigate the grass without eroding the terraces. Eventually we will put in trellises and plant grapes but that is down the road a bit. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is a bit outside our norm (residential irrigation), but I will share my thoughts.

I don't think you want to something too permanent. Surface irrigation used for landscape beds might be best in my opinion (since you could use it for the vines in the future).

I think you should use perennial ryegrass. It germinates fast and will keep errotion undercontrol.


----------



## Winesalot (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.

For the grass we will seed with the dominant wild grasses in our area. Mother Nature seems to have made a pretty good choice on that one. I can't remember what it is but I'd be happy to repost when I find that.

When we put the trellises and grapes in we will use drip tubes suspended on an irrigation wire about a foot off the ground. We won't put in the trellises and grapes for several years so what ever I do know is temporary. So temperary that next year I will not irrigate this new grass at all.

I like the idea of the semi flat sprinkler hoses that come with little holes in them. I have three terraces that need grass and each one is roughly 250' long. Rather than spending all the money to buy 750' of hose I think I'll buy 250' and plant them one at a time . Seems wasteful to buy 750' of Jose that I will throw away when this grass has grown a bit.


----------

